# Zaki, our gentle giant succums to his siezures at 6 1/2 yo



## Abu Zaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Zaki Von Minerd from Minerd Ranch GSD breeders in WA laid down for the last time 3 days ago. He was doing what he liked best, retrieving the tennis ball in our back yard.

He was so happy and "healthy". He was enjoying a period of relief from itching, by being on Prednizone (more effective than Apoquel). It had been a month since his last round of grand mal idiopathic seizures. Typically he would have 6-8 over 3 days, then be fine for 2-3 months.

So, when he brought me back the ball and fell over at my feet, I thought he was going into another seizure. But he just convulsed a bit, eyes and pupils wide, and his heart stopped. and so did mine.

I'm a "stay at home dad". Zaki has been with me 24/7 since he was 8 weeks old; following me relentlessly from room to room expecting the next fun thing. Try to put him outside, and he would just stand outside silently looking in through the glass door waiting for me to join him. When I worked in the garage, he loved to lay in his SUV pretending he was going somewhere.

At 115lbs, with classic blk/tan markings and the biggest, softest, kindest brown eyes you've ever seen, he loved everyone. When a yappy dog would bark and get all mean with him, he would just turn away, looking at me like "what's a matter with that guy?"

Zaki you were one expensive, budget crushing, high maintenance dog. We couldn't have done it without Petplan insurance, Oh but god I miss you!

Here are some clips in his memory:
Last week demonstrating the "Paws Aboard" pet ladder which he's used since a puppy.










Summer fun:









The last photo of Zaki last week in Jones Island with Mom









Thank you to all who volunteer time and effort to administer this informative (and opinionated! ;-) web site.

Paul (AbuZaki)


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. It's heartbreaking to lose such a wonderful dog.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cherish the memories!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a handsome boy for sure!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a beautiful face, I'm so sorry for your loss. What blessing for him to have you.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My heart hurts for you. The only thing worse than the pain of losing a pet is the thought of never knowing them at all. Run free, sweet Zaki.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.:hug:


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry.What a beautiful boy.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. RIP sweet Zaki.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful dog. My deepest sympathy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

so sorry for your sudden tragic loss. I can't imagine the pain you must feel. :halogsd:


----------



## carolyn62058 (Apr 29, 2015)

I lost my Anna the end of June. I cherish the pictures and wished I had taken more. I am so sorry for your loss. Eventually I will get another GSD but I have to get over losing Anna first. Hang in there and don't be ashamed of shedding a few tears from time to time --I still do when something triggers a memory of her.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Zaki


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. What a good looking and good boy. It is so hard to lose them.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss of such a good boy


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. They are never with us for long enough.
Sheilah


----------



## Love GSDogs (Aug 26, 2015)

*so sorry*

I am so sorry for your loss. He looks like my Shadow who left us a week ago. I know your heart is broken. They are never with us long enough but the love they gave us lives in our hearts forever. Linda


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Zaki. He sounds like a truly beautiful spirit. Run free sweet Zaki run free.


----------



## Abu Zaki (Oct 17, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your warm and comforting responses. I see from your signatures that many of you have gone through this grief process numerous times. And Linda, you just lost your Shadow a week ago. I now know the depth of your hurt and loss.

Zaki was the fulfilment of a lifetime longing to have a GSD. (since growing up watching Rin Tin Tin) But when my career took me overseas, moving a lot, I had to wait until I took early retirement to finally get Zaki. Never did I expect the demands his health would put on us. But Oh how we loved him and now miss him.

In his memory, here are a couple more clips:

*Zaki, putting up with his annoying "little sister" Syrah, waiting while we drink our morning coffee.*
From Zaki">

*Fielding 2 balls at a time at Ocean Shores WA*
From Zaki">
*
With our granddaughter*









*Happy days boating with dad*









*At lake near Bellingham*


----------



## sminerd (Aug 31, 2015)

*RIP Zaki*

Dear Paul
I am so sorry for your loss . German Shepherd breed is the most Loyal caring dogs.
Zaki had such a wonderful home. I remember when you picked him out.
I'm so sad he had seizures and passed away at such a young age.
Not sure why, he was the only one out of 30 years of breeding with seizures.

Contact me when your ready for a new friend. No dog will ever replace your love for Zaki..

S Minerd


----------



## martinjulio2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. He will rip in peace


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Zaki. He was a handsome boy. There is nothing quite like loving and being loved by a good German Shepherd.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So Sorry! He sounds like a wonderful pup!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It's been a little over a year, I hope Zaki's owners have come to a sense of peace, having known they gave their boy a good life.


----------

